# Vote for best R33 2011



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the forthcoming Annual Awards Dinner and AGM we have, for the first time, decided to bring in a new award for "*Best R33*". 

The competition is open to members of the GTROC who have an R33 (obviously). Two pictures must be submitted, one of which must have been taken at a GTROC organised event this year.

Voting is open to all GTROC members and forum registered users, who are not Club members. The AGM and Awards Dinner takes place on 22 October, the voting will close before that.


1.Dan



















2.Robin



















3. TIB



















4. Alex



















5.Alan


















6.blitzerbhoy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to vote for the best Nissan GT-R: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156502-vote-best-gt-r-2011-a-2.html


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Surely there are better pictures of all these cars - Robins Borg is awesome, yet I struggled to see it was that car


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Surely there are better pictures of all these cars - Robins Borg is awesome, yet I struggled to see it was that car


in my cars defence those pics dont do it justice at all.
and john please change it from "graham" to TIB.
(its not sunday and your deffinatly not my mum )

you would expect everyone to think theres is the best but with only stage 1 power and the kit there isnt that much done to mine compared to the likes of the borg. (which gets my vote by the way).

i do have some professional pics of my car but thought it a bit unfair to try and dazzle people with awesome pics of an average car.

Tib


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> Surely there are better pictures of all these cars - Robins Borg is awesome, yet I struggled to see it was that car


I can only work with the pictures submitted


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Have sent you links for 2 other pics John :wavey:

Can you add them in the post please :wavey:

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have sent them to the moderators. You can only have two pics, so please use the triangle icon to ask them to change it


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Surely there are better pictures of all these cars - Robins Borg is awesome, yet I struggled to see it was that car


It says "The Borg" on the fuse box cover. What other confirmation do you need?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There may well indeed be better pictures, but these are the ones submitted by the people entering the cars


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> what about fuggles's car
> 
> he could take it in a few buckets to events so it would count!
> 
> it looked like this once


Do you mean this one?:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156821-rb26-rb28-engine-parts-sale.html#post1522946


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't forget to vote:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156505-vote-best-r32-2011-a-3.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156503-vote-best-r34-2011-a-2.html


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

alex gets my vote


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> alex gets my vote


He got my vote too - I love dark skylines, and although I've not seen his car 'in the flesh' the photo looks absolutely gorgeous. I did consider repainting Borg in black, but a change of colour always shows somewhere.


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

So many nice R33s to choose from but for me it has to be the Borg due to the share amount of work that has gone into it!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The AGM is this weekend so please make sure you vote in the next couiple of days


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that took part and all those that voted. We have a result. Although the vote may still be open your votes wont count.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The winner of the Best R33 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The winner of the Best R33 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


Well I must be doing something wrong cos I can't find anything about it anywhere when I follow that link! Lots of photos of different things, but no sign of "Best anything" Where exactly is the information?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Here you go Borgster


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Here you go Borgster


Nope - no joy - that gives "Page not found" !

What's going on here!?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I just got it too!
Strange.

Go to GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts link is at the bottom of the page on the right.

www dot gtroc dot org if the link fails again


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

Bajie said:


> I just got it too!
> Strange.
> 
> Go to GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts link is at the bottom of the page on the right.
> ...


No - very odd - that link takes me to what looks like a development page for the club - mostly same content but very slow and absolutley nothing anywhere about "Best".

Stranger still - the same link sent to my email address in the ususal notification email when there's a new post, does take me to what looks like a new home page, and the links are there. Think the web designers need a rocket - well, it's nearly Guy Fawkes Night!

Thanks for the help Bajie - off to work now - that worst of all four-letter words!


----------

